# Introducing the New Paul Reed Smith S2 Series - Made In Maryland - Starting at $1,179



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

PRS Guitars new S2 Series instruments  the *S2 Mira*, *S2 Starla*, and *S2 Custom 24*  offer the fit, feel, and attention to detail of PRS craftsmanship in a fresh, straightforward design. Meaning Stevensville 2, the S2 Series is named for a second manufacturing line created inside the PRS Stevensville, MD shop that blends new manufacturing techniques with practiced quality control and workmanship to create instruments at a new price point for players. The S2 Series will be in stores in early August and will be made up of the S2 Mira ($1,179), the S2 Starla ($1,249), and the S2 Custom 24 ($1,399).



We are extraordinarily excited about the S2 Series. This has been a textbook example of how a very dedicated team can come together to create not only a fantastic series of guitars, but a state of the art production line to build them on. We look forward to offering this new series of guitars to an expanded artist and customer base while giving our current customers more options, said Jack Higginbotham, President, PRS Guitars.

A diverse group of artists, from Indie to Rock to Punk, have road tested these guitars and found them to embody everything they require in an instrument. S2 Artists include Thomas Fekete from Surfer Blood, Steve Stout from Blondfire, Dave Knudson from Minus the Bear, JJ Grey from MOFRO, Isaac Ellsworth from MoneyPenny, Jesse Lawson from Sleeping with Sirens and more.

This guitar has already changed the way I play. The sounds you can get out of it are incredible. Right out of the box at the house the Starla's were a blast. Even without an amp they're really loud and very easy to play! Probably one of the greatest things about these guitars is that they refuse to go out of tune which is HUGE. Staying in tune is such a big deal for me and having total confidence in a guitar is like having total confidence in the people you play with onstage. I can't say enough about these guitars! - JJ Grey on his S2 Starla.
This significant investment from PRS is the continuation of a long-term plan to diversify the company and its offerings both vertically and horizontally and to supply more artists and players with tools to create music. With their retro-inspired vibe, hallmark PRS quality, and popular pricetag, the S2 Series is perhaps the strongest example of this yet from PRS.

To explore the S2 Series from PRS Guitars, please visit The New S2 Series from PRS Guitars



*S2 | C U S T O M 2 4*







The S2 Custom 24 takes the original PRS guitar, the Custom 24, and reimagines it with stripped-down features and a new aesthetic. Retaining the classic maple top/mahogany back combination, with our classic body shape & a new asymmetrical beveled top, this guitar is *resonant* with a *funky* familiarity. Its *versatility* comes from its custom-wound pickups and 3-way blade switch. Familiar for PRS players of old, and a fresh take for players of all types.





*S2 | M I R A*







With an understated, refined appearance, instant comfort and playability, and a voice that is familiar and captivating, the vintage-inspired S2 Mira is a guitar you wont want to put down.
Its all-mahogany body and asymmetrical, beveled top give the S2 Mira much of its *explosive tone*. And while not a super high output guitar, the S2 Mira can be overdriven into well-rounded, organic rock tones without sacrificing the punch or clarity found in higher-output guitars (or even active pickups). The bridge pickup is *rich* with some *sparkle* and substantial but tight low end, while the neck pickup is a little darker providing great *balance* and *vintage tones*.







*S2 | S T A R L A *







The S2 Starla offers serious style and *retro* personality in a reliable package that make this guitar instantly playable and sure to turn heads. At first glance, the all-mahogany singlecut body equipped with a *tun-o-matic bridge* and a *Bigsby B50 tailpiece* tells you this is going to be one badass guitar. Once in your hands, it is balanced and as comfortable as a guitar youve been playing for years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

The pricing is incredible, and makes my decision to buy a mira for my pop-punk project that much easier. I can see these selling REALLY well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

Any chances for a Custom 22?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh god. That Starla


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 9, 2013)

Dig everything but the Custom 24. Throw a plain carved top on it and I'm 110% sold. 

I totally understand why they don't though.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 9, 2013)

How can I say this?
...... hmmm...

OH SWEET JEREMIAH JOHNSON'S CANDY DICK, I LOVE YOU


That mira. That finish. I will have it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy ....ing ..... That custom 24 

I will deff be checking these sexy beasts out!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, I'm going to be that guy.

The Mira would be literally perfect except for the 22-fret board. Would it kill them to put 24 frets on it like the proper one? So annoying.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 9, 2013)

The s2 custom 24 is calling my name. So sick!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 9, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Sorry, I'm going to be that guy.
> 
> The Mira would be literally perfect except for the 22-fret board. Would it kill them to put 24 frets on it like the proper one? So annoying.



Would it kill you to just play with two less frets ? All kidding aside, I understand where you're coming from, but it seems they were shooting for a more vintage vibe with this Mira. So I think the 22 frets fit nicely.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 9, 2013)

Very smart move by PRS if you ask me! A more affordable option built right here in the great state of Maryland is definitely welcome


----------



## jwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy crap, that MIRA looks amazing. Wow.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 9, 2013)

DAT WHITE STARLA

So what's the deal with the Bigsby? I've never had a guitar with a trem. Is this gonna give me some issues tuning down to C and playing some Devy?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 9, 2013)

Im glad they brought back guitars in this price range. We havent had something like this since they discontinued the CE models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> DAT WHITE STARLA
> 
> So what's the deal with the Bigsby? I've never had a guitar with a trem. Is this gonna give me some issues tuning down to C and playing some Devy?




Devy uses a Bigsby in C, so no. 

It's a very subtle tremolo. Not as low a range as a Floyd or even a Fender-style bridge.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 9, 2013)

how does intonation work on those bridges they are using on the mira?


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jul 9, 2013)

Perhaps the best thing to come out of my home state in quite some time(aside from the Superbowl champs,lol) All over the Custom 24!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> how does intonation work on those bridges they are using on the mira?



I'm not too sure, but I think it's a non-adjustable bridge. If you detune, you may have some trouble.

Like I said, though, I'm not sure. Someone may correct me here.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 9, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> how does intonation work on those bridges they are using on the mira?



It is in fact non-adjustable. You can tune low on them but intonation may get a little wonky. They do however sell a replacement bridge that allows for individual string intonation adjustment


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 9, 2013)

absolutorigin said:


> Would it kill you to just play with two less frets ? All kidding aside, I understand where you're coming from, but it seems they were shooting for a more vintage vibe with this Mira. So I think the 22 frets fit nicely.



Yes it would kill me, I need my two octaves 

24 frets doesn't spoil vintage aesthetics IMO - this looks nice and vintagey to me!







You know, except it has the correct number of frets. The _CORRECT _number.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

But the 22-fretter looks even more vintagy-er. 

Also, some vintage guitar guys go crazy about the neck placement because of the number of frets. Guess they're addressing that.


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dig everything but the Custom 24. Throw a plain carved top on it and I'm 110% sold.
> 
> I totally understand why they don't though.


 
Ageed - I am a violin carve man myself but that body requires 3 hours of hand sanding and prep to get it from CNC rough to stainable guitar. I believe the new carve significantly cuts back on that time which equals a savings in cost


----------



## Valennic (Jul 9, 2013)

For a guy that has a hard time saving up to 3k, between cheaper guitars and car parts (), these are so much yes.

They've even got one of my favorite finish options on it, so it's only a matter of time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

Wait, are those prices MSRP or street?


----------



## Valennic (Jul 9, 2013)

If those aren't street prices, then we're getting an even bigger steal than I had thought. They're going to kill their own SE line .

Also can anyone see this being the platform they launch the first USA 7s from, or is that just me?


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

Valennic said:


> Also can anyone see this being the platform they launch the first USA 7s from, or is that just me?


----------



## Valennic (Jul 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


>


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 9, 2013)

So this beveled top... Somewhere in between the SE carve and the full US carve?


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just got this email. Stoked on the Custom 24. Will have to check them out when they hit a local GC for sure! Might be my next guitar purchase! 

-AJH


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to finally see a PRS midline. How long have we been waiting for this?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 9, 2013)

Not really a fan of the carve on the CU24. Might look better with an opaque finish? 

However, it does look very nice on the Mira and Starla.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 9, 2013)

First ESP With the LTD Elites, now PRS With the S2s...

I am loving what the companies are doing right now, giving us high quality guitars at good prices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> First ESP With the LTD Elites, now PRS With the S2s...



Was thinking the same thing. 

Gibson with the J series, and Caparison with the C2 series.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 9, 2013)

They're killing the SE line ? Price-wise it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy a SE now, provided we assume since these will be built in the USA they will be better.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jul 9, 2013)

So much win on this. Only thing I want is that they offer a wide variety of colours like 3k PRS, not like SE. That Starla is flawless. A SC245 in this series would be fantastic too.
I think they are going to sell a bunch of guitars. In fact, this is so good because we can buy guitars made in Japan or USA without selling your soul, like Caparison C2 Series.
We will see...
Cheers.


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Not really a fan of the carve on the CU24. Might look better with an opaque finish?
> 
> However, it does look very nice on the Mira and Starla.


 
It's one of the things that allows this to happen. Like I said earlier, the traditional violin carve of a USA PRS takes 3 hours of hand sanding and prep from the times its rough carved by the CNC to when it can be stained and time is very much money when producing a product. 




Andromalia said:


> They're killing the SE line ? Price-wise it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy a SE now, provided we assume since these will be built in the USA they will be better.


 
Nope - SE line is still well and kicking. I mean the difference between an SE Cu24 and an S2 CU24 is a good 600 bucks so I think younger people and parents will still love the import version while a younger gigging musician who cares a little more about the instruments manufacturing and materials might lean toward an S2. Hell - even seasoned players seem like they dig the idea of the S2 to be able to add a quality guitar to their collection without breaking the bank.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 9, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dig everything but the Custom 24. Throw a plain carved top on it and I'm 110% sold.
> 
> I totally understand why they don't though.



This! I was stoked when I read the title but that carve just isn't that great looking. I'd sooner just grab a used PRS. However, the price point is absolutely killer. Cutting into the low end Gibson and Fender territory is a smart move.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Hell - even seasoned players seem like they dig the idea of the S2 to be able to add a quality guitar to their collection without breaking the bank.



Very much this IMO. Being rather new to the PRS family with my first Maryland Custom 24, I really like the idea of having a backup with the same level of playability that I can maybe leave in Drop D or perhaps use as a platform to try different pickups in while I leave my baby factory fresh as it were


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Not really a fan of the carve on the CU24. Might look better with an opaque finish?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess I just don't like that red.

Looks pretty nice in trans-black too.

http://www.prsguitars.com/s2series/colors/custom24.php

http://www.prsguitars.com/s2series/colors/mira.php

http://www.prsguitars.com/s2series/colors/starla.php


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Oh my damn...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Oh my damn...

EDIT: sorry for the double post


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


>



We're in business! Will there be other solid colors?


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 9, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Oh my goodness, Oh my damn...



Yea, that Blue Crab Smokeburst is all of my wants right now


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm really digging these. Been thinking of picking up a Starla to have a Bigsby-equipped guitar, so this makes me very happy!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 9, 2013)

Agreed!! These are very cool and priced just right. And yeah, that Bigsby is so cool, I totally didn't see that coming.


----------



## gunch (Jul 9, 2013)

WOULD!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the Mira. Can't say I'm a fan of the Starla or the top carve on the CU24.

I'd LOVE to see the Starla without the pickguard and with a pair of soapbar P90s though.


----------



## JPMike (Jul 9, 2013)

So is this like saying, Premium line Ibanez??


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 9, 2013)

JPMike said:


> So is this like saying, Premium line Ibanez??



Nah, since it's still made in Stevensville, it's not really comparable. More akin to the lower price point Gibson models in the SG and Les Paul line or the Fender American Special line I'd say.


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

Falling in love with the McCarty Tobacco burst on 'hog look. Yep, GAS through the roof on that one. Also, yay for 22 frets.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## yellowv (Jul 9, 2013)

I love it in white.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, are those prices MSRP or street?



WELL?!? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 9, 2013)

They have to be street prices, otherwise they'd be in direct competition with the SE line.

Assuming that those top carves are flat rather than curved, I actually really like them  It's very comfortable, particularly for my arm position. Might consider picking one up if an S2 7-string ever rears its head.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldnt count on an S2-7 string anytime soon but even then The carve does LOOK that amazing but IIRC some SEs have that body carve and its pretty godly.

and at 1400$ its hard to say I wont be picking up an S2-24 anytime soon


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 9, 2013)

Regarding the beveled top versus an actual carved top: The new Gibson LPJs have carved tops, and they're MIA and several hundred dollars cheaper than these. Is there really no way to replicated the PRS top carves affordably?

And again, are those prices MSRP or street? I live in Korealand where PRSs are absurdly expensive, so I expect to pay at _least_ the price quoted there.


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 9, 2013)

For the love of God please tell me these will be available at Sam Ash


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 9, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Regarding the beveled top versus an actual carved top: The new Gibson LPJs have carved tops, and they're MIA and several hundred dollars cheaper than these. Is there really no way to replicated the PRS top carves affordably?
> 
> And again, are those prices MSRP or street? I live in Korealand where PRSs are absurdly expensive, so I expect to pay at _least_ the price quoted there.



The Les Paul carve is nowhere near as complicated as the Cu24 top carve and I doubt it has has much hand-finishing, which seems like is the major time-sink.


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Regarding the beveled top versus an actual carved top: The new Gibson LPJs have carved tops, and they're MIA and several hundred dollars cheaper than these. Is there really no way to replicated the PRS top carves affordably?
> 
> And again, are those prices MSRP or street? I live in Korealand where PRSs are absurdly expensive, so I expect to pay at _least_ the price quoted there.




I'm not familiar with Gibson's practices so I can't really say why they are able to replicate their top carve. All I know is what I stated before that the violin carve gets a TON of hand sanding and attention and labor = cost, probably more than materials do per instrument. When you're producing a lot, every little cent counts towards a lower street price.



Blitzie said:


> For the love of God please tell me these will be available at Sam Ash


Any PRS dealer will be able to carry/order the S2 line so I would say thats a yes.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Lol you have the best images ever... but I opened this at work and the woman next to me gave me the weirdest look when she saw that picture...


----------



## Chuck (Jul 9, 2013)

Hoping for a S2 Singlecut of sorts.


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Regarding the beveled top versus an actual carved top: The new Gibson LPJs have carved tops, and they're MIA and several hundred dollars cheaper than these. Is there really no way to replicated the PRS top carves affordably?
> 
> And again, are those prices MSRP or street? I live in Korealand where PRSs are absurdly expensive, so I expect to pay at _least_ the price quoted there.


 Has to be street, surely.


As per the carve, it is really time consuming to sand, and is not really cost effective. The $700 Gibsons have zero bells and whistles, and the LP carve is more subtle, and not nearly as time consuming. Given all they have done to cut the price on these, the core line carve would jack the price up and well out of the 1100-1500 range, and likely within $600 or so of the non 10 top core line.


The difference then would be the USA bridges, the in-house pickups, and proper phase II tuners.
Not really the intended market. If you want full PRS features on a budget, a used CE24 is where you'll find it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I'm not familiar with Gibson's practices so I can't really say why they are able to replicate their top carve. All I know is what I stated before that the violin carve gets a TON of hand sanding and attention and labor = cost, probably more than materials do per instrument.



Oh. Well that's a bit... disappointing. I feel like the typical internet forum guitarist whining about specs and "if only..." when I say it, but...

If only it had the "normal" PRS top carve. I was really hoping for an affordable version of the MIA guitars PRS already had that still _looked_ the same, but didn't have any fanciness like figured tops, binding, or AAAA woods. I didn't realize that the top carve the MiAs have counts as part of the fanciness that drives up the price, so it's a bit disappointing to see it not included in this line. The bevels just make it look less like an affordable MiA PRS, and more like an more expensive MiA PRS SE. Hell, most SEs here in Korea are already going for near what these S2s are listed as (despite actually being made here ).

Oh well. If the carve really does increase the cost that much, then it's perfectly understandable that they couldn't include it if they wanted to keep it under a certain price point. I'm sure this line will still be fairly successful, I just won't be contributing to that success, which actually does kinda make me a bit sad .


----------



## Chuck (Jul 9, 2013)

Curt said:


> Has to be street, surely.
> 
> 
> As per the carve, it is really time consuming to sand, and is not really cost effective. The $700 Gibsons have zero bells and whistles, and the LP carve is more subtle, and not nearly as time consuming. Given all they have done to cut the price on these, the core line carve would jack the price up and well out of the 1100-1500 range, and likely within $600 or so of the non 10 top core line.
> ...



I'm thinking MSRP, actually. Just solely because 1399 is what's on their actual website, and companies almost always only have the MSRP on their site.


----------



## purpledc (Jul 9, 2013)

All I can really say Is holy shit. Its been a long time since PRS announced a guitar that Interested me. Not that I didnt like them. I just had a hard time with the pricing even if they were worth it to some. These new offerings have me rethinking my position and will surely be checking them out when i can at a local store.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh. Well that's a bit... disappointing. I feel like the typical internet forum guitarist whining about specs and "if only..." when I say it, but...
> 
> If only it had the "normal" PRS top carve. I was really hoping for an affordable version of the MIA guitars PRS already had that still _looked_ the same, but didn't have any fanciness like figured tops, binding, or AAAA woods. I didn't realize that the top carve the MiAs have counts as part of the fanciness that drives up the price, so it's a bit disappointing to see it not included in this line. The bevels just make it look less like an affordable MiA PRS, and more like an more expensive MiA PRS SE. Hell, most SEs here in Korea are already going for near what these S2s are listed as (despite actually being made here ).
> 
> Oh well. If the carve really does increase the cost that much, then it's perfectly understandable that they couldn't include it if they wanted to keep it under a certain price point. I'm sure this line will still be fairly successful, I just won't be contributing to that success, which actually does kinda make me a bit sad .



While I would like to see the standard carve (id even settle for a shallow carve or LP type carve) Im not so sure they would do it even if they could recreate it cost effectively. I would think they would want to keep something in between these and the more expensive models that sets them apart. Otherwise if people could buy an identical custom 24 for half the price what would be the incentive to pay more? Im not saying I dont want what you want too, as I really do. But I definitely understand why PRS wouldnt want to do it even if they could at that price.


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> I'm thinking MSRP, actually. Just solely because 1399 is what's on their actual website, and companies almost always only have the MSRP on their site.


 If so, controlling Mira GAS is impossible. Alex from All Time Low had a Powder Blue Mira when I saw them in 2011, and I have wanted one since. Sounds immense through a rectifier, and at under a grand, who can pass that up?


----------



## purpledc (Jul 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> I'm not familiar with Gibson's practices so I can't really say why they are able to replicate their top carve. All I know is what I stated before that the violin carve gets a TON of hand sanding and attention and labor = cost, probably more than materials do per instrument. When you're producing a lot, every little cent counts towards a lower street price.
> 
> 
> Any PRS dealer will be able to carry/order the S2 line so I would say thats a yes.




Is that time from just for sanding or does that include the staining treatment? I cant imagine they would have such a rough cut to the top that it would really require 3 hours of sanding. Hell hamer used to carve tops by hand. Id hate to know how long that took. Still I guess it is believable when you consider the company making them. Im sure lesser companies would choose to only rough sand and just bury it in a shit ton of clear coat and claim it was for better adhesion, lol.


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

purpledc said:


> Is that time from just for sanding or does that include the staining treatment? I cant imagine they would have such a rough cut to the top that it would really require 3 hours of sanding. Hell hamer used to carve tops by hand. Id hate to know how long that took. Still I guess it is believable when you consider the company making them. Im sure lesser companies would choose to only rough sand and just bury it in a shit ton of clear coat and claim it was for better adhesion, lol.



Not sure if that includes stain or not to be honest. The violin carve which is the traditional PRS carve is stupid complicated though with all these subtle angles and ridges - like I had no idea until I saw them body in each stage of sanding. On top of that, its sanded with several different grades of paper all the way down to super fine to ensure that the top pops, the stain takes all without a spec or dot of anything that shouldn't be there. They are definitely perfectionists


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 9, 2013)

Relevant: In pictures: PRS S2 Starla unboxed | PRS S2 Starla unboxed | MusicRadar

Still didn't sate my curiosity, which is what the neck heel looks like on that one.


----------



## Curt (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably like the core-line starla/SC neck heel(I hope).


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Relevant: In pictures: PRS S2 Starla unboxed | PRS S2 Starla unboxed | MusicRadar
> 
> Still didn't sate my curiosity, which is what the neck heel looks like on that one.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 9, 2013)

So which one will Matt get professional refinished first?


----------



## Cnev (Jul 9, 2013)

As always, PRS hates lefties. 

The Starla is certainly beautiful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh Jesus, the black and trans green one.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 9, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> So which one will Matt get professional refinished first?



I could totally see the S2 24 in a Mystic Dream style color-changing finish.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 9, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Ageed - I am a violin carve man myself but that body requires 3 hours of hand sanding and prep to get it from CNC rough to stainable guitar. I believe the new carve significantly cuts back on that time which equals a savings in cost



That's not really what I meant. If these were carved top they would KILL "standard" Custom 24 sales, especially on the solid color ones. That was one of the reasons they kept the carved tops off the SEs right? 

I'm in manufacturing, large scale, small scale and just about everything in between. While I'm not saying I know for a fact what PRS labor charts look like, I do know what time means in the long run and short run, from a cost perspective. I'm also not saying having these non-carved doesn't cut the cost, I'm sure it does, but does it really cut the cost to the point that these would be significantly more expensive for that reason alone? I have my doubts. 

Like I said though, I don't mind. If I want a carved top PRS on the cheap, I'll grab a CE24 or even a used, non-fancy-topped used CU24 or Standard 24. Those are still some amazing guitars that pop up for super cheap on the regular. 

I think these are GREAT! I'd probably dig this even more if I was a Mira or Starla fan, but I didn't even like the looks of those (looks, not quality or playability mind you) on the regular USA line. I think it's wonderful that PRS is helping to renew what it means to buy and play American made guitars. 

Folks really need to give the big guys a thumbs up. If you had told me 10 years ago that you could get NEW USA PRS, Gibson, or Fender guitars for ~$1k that still sound and play great, I would have called you crazy.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 9, 2013)

PRS S2 Custom 24 (Antique White) | Sweetwater.com

So it is indeed $1,399.


----------



## b7string (Jul 10, 2013)

This just makes me miss the Standard Satin line even more


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 10, 2013)

White Starla. I can't wait. Will order as soon as I can.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 10, 2013)

The Stala looks amazing, a quick browse online and they're worth so much money though.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh shit the starla is worth less than $1500 0:


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 10, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> White Starla. I can't wait. Will order as soon as I can.



It looks beautiful, for the price - this is a very smart move by PRS, to go something halfway that isn't $2000 but still a very playable sum.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Ageed - I am a violin carve man myself but that body requires 3 hours of hand sanding and prep to get it from CNC rough to stainable guitar. I believe the new carve significantly cuts back on that time which equals a savings in cost


Weirdly, I like the SE Cu24 shape better. At least it's not flat. But I do prefer the S2 to the older SEs with a flat top.



> PRS S2 Custom 24 (Antique White) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> So it is indeed $1,399.


And OF COURSE they had to do a white one. that should be forbidden by the geneva convention. GAS..... and I'm getting a Gibson today or tomorrow, have a custom build in progress....argh.
WITH MATCHING HEADSTOCK, RESTRAIN ME SOMEONE !



> I wouldnt count on an S2-7 string anytime soon


Dunno. The SE-7 _is _the best selling seven on the Thomann charts.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 10, 2013)

Somehow I just found out about this. Damn you, PRS... I've got enough GAS problems as it is. I see absolutely nothing wrong with the carve of that S2 CU24... at that price point I'll force my arm to be comfortable.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn, perfect. I've always wanted a CU24, but the 3k price tag relentlessly stopped me. 
So I started saving for an SE, and ALAS, these show up, now I just need to save a bit more...


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 10, 2013)

OKay , okay, okay, who do I pay?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 10, 2013)

There are a couple of new videos on PRS Youtube channel. This one in particular gives a good look at the CU24 carve....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> There are a couple of new videos on PRS Youtube channel. This one in particular shows a good look at the CU24 carve....



The comment section makes me want to punch a baby seal.


----------



## Curt (Jul 10, 2013)

Starla GAS is kicking up now too. At that price, I think a McBurst Mira and a Cherry Starla will both end up in my posession, now all I need is a couple DGT's, a Tremonti, and a Cu22 to go with those, and that'll just about do it. 

...The GAS never stops.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 10, 2013)

The price point is perfect for this.


----------



## Minoin (Jul 10, 2013)

Ow shit, this is awesome! 

What these will run for in Europe is worth waiting for..

Now actually, this is a perfect opportunity for PRS to make a Maryland 7-string S2 :O


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2013)

Man - I can't get over how well they did this product launch. Not only were these guitars in the wild for a while being tested without a major spec leak, but this is the first time I can remember where they announced a new series/model and had all of this content. The website is so full of videos and photos of ever model in every color and a great story explaining exactly what makes the S2 series. This is genius because not only does it give anyone who seriously wants to know about them the information they need, but it negates the bullshit internet responses that people make up. Want to know something? Dont listen to me, dont listen to him - go to the site and read the section you want.

Also the photos are killer!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 11, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> So which one will Matt get professional refinished first?



Nah, these don't really interest me personally.  If I'm buying a PRS, I'm either going for a new/used SE or a new/used non-S2 line USA PRS. The carved top on these isn't my thing and they're using cheaper hardware (tuners, pickups and bridges) for these than the standard USA lineup gets. If I'm going to spend $1300, I'll either grab a used CE-24 or an SE and mod the hell out of it.  I mean for $1300 I could buy an SE and have it refretted and PLEK'd with SS frets, get it refinished, buy all new hardware and all and still end up paying about that or less. 

I think that what they're doing with the S2 lineup is a good move for them, and for folks who either don't like modifying their guitars or want a guitar that is built in the US without paying $3K for it, it's still a cool idea. I just don't fall into that group, I'd prefer to either grab a used CE and get it refretted or buy an SE and go to town with a full mod list in tow.  Also that being said, I haven't played an S2 so if the SE trem they're using and whatever pickup/tuners (those aren't the standard PRS Phase III Locking tuners, they're supposed to be a cheaper version of the PRS locking tuners made for the S2's, AFAIK?) aren't bad, they could be a great deal still if you dig the top carve. I'll take the carved top SE or the violin carved US builds for now and work with those.  More PRS on the market the better, maybe if I see a used one pop up cheap I'll look into checking it out.


----------



## nik35 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm curious, how does the tremolo on this one differ from the SEs and the Custom 24s? I know they're similar aesthetically.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 11, 2013)

nik35 said:


> I'm curious, how does the tremolo on this one differ from the SEs and the Custom 24s? I know they're similar aesthetically.



If I had to take a wager, not having played or seen one yet mind you, they are probably just steel, as opposed to the mixed steel & brass variants of the Phase III.

I doubt they would use alloy components in an MIA product, then again Fender has been doing that for years.

Honestly, the trem on the 25th anniversary SE I had was quite nice, and if I recall had a solid steel sustain block, not a composite.


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> If I had to take a wager, not having played or seen one yet mind you, they are probably just steel, as opposed to the mixed steel & brass variants of the Phase III.
> 
> I doubt they would use alloy components in an MIA product, then again Fender has been doing that for years.
> 
> Honestly, the trem on the 25th anniversary SE I had was quite nice, and if I recall had a solid steel sustain block, not a composite.


 

. I think the SE trem is actually pretty damn decent - its mostly like you said material differences and not so much design differences. If someone doesn't like the trem they can easily drop in a USA PRS trem (they are cheap used) and still have a USA PRS with a warranty. I would have literally lost my mind if I was 15-20 and these were coming out... and honestly if I didnt already have a maxed out stable of 6 strings I would consider one of these puppies for a project.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


>


 
Damn man, that shot makes these look SOOOOOOOO much better.


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 11, 2013)

Called up Sam Ash today. Got the only antique white Starla with birds they have coming in right now. Don't be jealous.

The guy mentioned that they're expecting to receive the guitars on the 15th of this month but I don't know when to expect it to be shipped to me.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jul 11, 2013)

Loving that Starla S2. Nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh god that beveled top is sexy.


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Damn man, that shot makes these look SOOOOOOOO much better.


 
Yeah - I'm loving the opaque colors, they seem to work better for my tastes. The black looks MEAN


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - I'm loving the opaque colors, they seem to work better for my tastes. The black looks MEAN


 
For real.  

Tasteful opaque colors > Veneer/low grade tops


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2013)

I would KILL to have that starla in black or some kind of transparent white!


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I would KILL to have that starla in black or some kind of transparent white!


 
Luckily you don't have to kill - just save some cash! haha


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Luckily you don't have to kill - just save some cash! haha



Aw man...!


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope the board on my white Starla ends up being as dark as the one in that photo.


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2013)

S2 buns in the oven!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 11, 2013)

Just... bring back the CEs...


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chappers


----------



## atimoc (Jul 12, 2013)

Not normally a huge fan of black guitars, but god damn that solid black one will look good with covered chrome 'buckers.


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice Chappers review there. I hope the humbuckers in the Starla don't buzz as much as they seemed to when Lee pointed it out. But overall, the review has definitely made me more excited for my guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I'd be more interested in these if they had done normal US PRS hardware/pups + bevels or normal US carve + cheaper hardware/pups... bevels + cheap hardware makes me lose interest since price of these + pup/hardware swap and you're into what you can get a used "normal" PRS for 

I will say the custom 24 in black looks sweet, but why the hell didn't they do a scraped binding on the edge of the maple top? Even the SE 6s get that 

A black Mira with birds might look cool though...


----------



## jordanky (Jul 13, 2013)

I want to be inside that mint green Mira. I need another one of those in my life!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 13, 2013)

mmmm loving that Custom 24 S2 in Dark Cherry Burst...


----------



## Curt (Jul 13, 2013)

jordanky said:


> I want to be inside that mint green Mira. I need another one of those in my life!


Only thing I would likely change on the green one would be the pickguard to a white one. And it would likely get the PRS \m/ pups.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2013)

I will say the CU24 variant with the opaque finishes ends up looking way better, IMO!  Likely won't buy one but I AM curious to play them at least!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I will say the CU24 variant with the opaque finishes ends up looking way better, IMO!  Likely won't buy one but I AM curious to play them at least!



What he said


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

Quick question...

Am I seeing things, or is there a C2 being used here? 



This took place a good month before the announcement, but it could be a prototype. In some shots, you can see a beveled top.


----------



## themike (Jul 15, 2013)

Hand pressin' dem frets on the S2 line 











HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Am I seeing things, or is there a C2 being used here?
> 
> This took place a good month before the announcement, but it could be a prototype. In some shots, you can see a beveled top.



Yup - artists that were involved in the S2 line brought them out on tour about a month or two before the line announced and J.R. was included! I still cant believe people didn't notice them out in the wild early


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Jul 15, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Oh my goodness, Oh my damn...
> 
> EDIT: sorry for the double post



You can triple post this one.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 17, 2013)

b7string said:


> This just makes me miss the Standard Satin line even more


That's one guitar I miss not picking up at the time, a Satin Singlecut....


----------



## Solodini (Jul 17, 2013)

Valennic said:


> If those aren't street prices, then we're getting an even bigger steal than I had thought. They're going to kill their own SE line .
> 
> Also can anyone see this being the platform they launch the first USA 7s from, or is that just me?


 
Make that a Starla 7, please!


----------



## Blitzie (Jul 17, 2013)

Any shipping dates yet?


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 18, 2013)

I think many people will be buying these guitars for maybe even under $1000. Interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 18, 2013)

Played all three today. Thought they felt solid. Wasn't in love, but I did think they felt good.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 19, 2013)

Thinking about these a bit more, I don't like the top carve on the Custom, but for some reason I'm liking the Mira and Starla, which I used not to.

With the custom I'm wondering whether it would have been nicer with an angled top for forearm and the rest left flat.

And FWIW, the carve on the high end Customs is very complicated, much more so than a Les Paul. 3 hours sanding at different grades after the CNC wouldn't entirely surprise me.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

Do they come in blue? If so then I would totally want one!


----------



## epsylon (Jul 24, 2013)

It's the first time I feel some GAS for a Mira. In cherry or tobacco burst finish... I'm sure it would make a pretty good axe for some detuned stoner rock.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 23, 2013)

I played an s2 cu24 recently. Solid guitar. Not at all perfect, though. The maple top had very little to absolutely no flame, the frets need a bit of work, and I wasn't too thrilled on how the finish looked. Don't get me wrong, its a solid guitar. I wouldn't buy it for the price


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 23, 2013)

Great. Lovely. $1179,- would be about &#8364;800,-. And they are asking almost double for them here in Europe, about &#8364;1500,-. Ripoff if you ask me  Then I'd rather go with a legit CE or something like that.


----------



## Blitzie (Aug 23, 2013)

Any shipping dates on these yet?


----------



## JoeChugs (Aug 23, 2013)

very nice, Sam Ash NYC has like 4. top quality instruments, nice fell. Acoustically loud


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I played two of the Custom 24s and a Mira. Overall, they are pretty decent insurments but not at all on par with other USA PRS guitas.

The first Custom 24 was in a charcoal gray color. The top has virtually not flame except for a small match. This made it look rather featureless and bland. Finish quality was alright and the fret work was acceptable. There was a noticeable sink of the finish around the top, where the body and top wood met.

The second 24 had a nicer top and better finish work. Overall, it was decent. 

The Mira was cheaper and actually really nice. The biggest flaw was the finish right where the neck joined the body. It was textured as a result of the finish sinking. Again, the fretwork, like the others, was perfectly in line with other guitars in the price range. 

I wasn't too impressed. They matched the quality of the USA Fenders in the store. However, I felt some of the new, high end Schecters had a better build quality. I'd skip these and get a CE. You get a nice top, a nicer carve (It didn't look very good in person), etc.


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe if they did a single cut....maybe.


----------

